# was passiert mit Hornkraut, Wasserpest im Winter?



## grashüpfer (21. Aug. 2011)

Schönen Sonntag Euch allen,

ich habe in diesem Jahr endlich eine tolle Unterwasservegetation - war die letzten 2 Jahre dürftig bis schnell nicht mehr vorhanden. 

Wie gehe ich jetzt im Herbst vor?. Bleiben alle Pflanzen drin? oder auslichten? Überleben die den Winter oder fault mir das Zeug zusammen und verschmutzt das Wasser?

Größe des Teichs ca.3500 L, Tiefe bis 110 cm, 5 Shubunkins, einige __ Moderlieschen und Gründlinge.

Danke und verzeiht diese unwissend klingende Frage.

Gruß Andrea


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: was passiert mit  Hornkraut,  Wasserpest im Winter?*

Hi Andrea,

das __ Hornblatt zerfällt den Winter über von hinten her, da bleiben dann nur die dichtgepackten Tiebspitzen übrig, auch die Wasserpest entledigt sich von einen Teil der alten Triebe. Im Herbst sollte man einen Teil auslichten - so kommen auch die in den Pflanzen gebundenen Nährstoffe aus dem Teich

MfG Frank


----------



## grashüpfer (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: was passiert mit  Hornkraut,  Wasserpest im Winter?*

Danke Frank, 

ich dachte mir das fast und habe in der Zwischenzeit auch alte Beiträge mit gleicher Fragestellung gefunden. 

Vielleicht ist es ja trotzdem auch für andere in diesem Jahr interessant.

Gruß Andrea


----------



## juni_74 (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: was passiert mit  Hornkraut,  Wasserpest im Winter?*

Hallo Miteinander, 

wie sieht das dann mit __ Papageienfeder und __ Tausendblatt aus? Macht es Sinn sie im Herbst zurückzuschneiden (ca. 10 cm über dem Boden vielleicht)?

Grüße 

Jürgen


----------



## mareike (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: was passiert mit  Hornkraut,  Wasserpest im Winter?*

Hallo,

kann man denn das Hornkraut im Eimer Wasser im Keller überwintern oder geht das nicht? Dann hätte man gleich für das nächste Jahr wieder Pflanzen.

:cu mareike


----------



## jenso (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: was passiert mit  Hornkraut,  Wasserpest im Winter?*

Es bleiben vom Hornkraut die Überwinterungsknospen ¿ (Ironie) im Teich. Du nimmst das Hornkraut raus und schmeißt die 3cm dichten dunkelgrünen Büschel wieder in den Teich. Nächstes Jahr geht das Spiel dann von vorne los.
BTW Ab wann fischt ihr Hornkraut oder Wasserpest raus?

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------

